# Removing myself from Mod duties



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I have to say that to all of you who use this part of our forums constructively, tastefully and within the rules, I am sorry for those that do not.

To new members...do not judge the entire site by this one subforum.

I have more constructive things to do with my time than listen to certain individuals whine about people enforcing rules.

---CrocKeeper


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Thats a shame


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

dude dont let a few rejects ruin this site for you.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

so, you are not a mod anymore, or just in this thread?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Thats too bad, I thought you were doing a good job around here. I voulenteer myself as you replacement if need be.

Hope you don't decide to leave this site for good just because of a few pricks in the lounge.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm guessing he's just talking about the Lounge.

It is often the sewer of the site, I have a good amount of respect for anyone who tries to moderate here.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yeah , i rarely spam the lounge anymore unless

im drinking


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Just in here gang. I still moderate in the Non-Piranha forums....
I will still post in here kiddos....just not moderate in here....


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Don't Leave Us Here!








The Lounge is scary and unsafe. We need moderators!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Croc, look at us,
helpless and alone in the Lounge...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Don't leave us!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

I feel stressed without 
your moderation.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

he CANT leave now!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks for helping out while you could bro.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

the Lounge Needs Law Enforcement!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

:laugh:









wtf bull!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

G23.40SW said:


> the Lounge Needs Law Enforcement!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I dont even know what to say....


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

Cool.....j/k....you could just boot people right?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Croc, I'm tasting dangerous household 
cleaning products without your guidence!









I'm scared in the Lounge
without Crockeeper!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> Croc, I'm tasting dangerous household
> cleaning products without your guidence!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Bereft and scared without Crockeeper!
WAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bullsnake, have you gone outside yet today?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Bullsnake, have you gone outside yet today?


No, it's too cold out.








But I'm not sure because I haven't even looked yet.

Crockeeper, in your absense, 
I'm meeting strange men at the mall...









and...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

what is with the recent fur ball pics everywhere?

anyone every see teh mansguide to cleaning a toilet

step one squirt cleaner into bowl

step two drop g/f's annoying cat in bowl and close lid

step three flush

step four stand to the side and open lid


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_tsk... tsk... tsk..._* ...just look at all the flaming and disrespect since Croc's departure...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I feel your pain CK....and I appreciate you even trying. Wading through the River of Hormones is not a task I envy anyone.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> *_tsk... tsk... tsk..._* ...just look at all the flaming and disrespect since Croc's departure...



















Sorry to hear that Croc!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Croc, I'm picking up homeless women.
Does that sound safe to you?!?!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

that sucks Riley... cant say i blame you though.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KTHXBYE


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

is ANYONE questioning CK's decision?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

acestro said:


> is ANYONE questioning CK's decision?


Nope and that's sad... another valuable member this section lose because of some inmature members


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

If he was leaving the site, then that would be sad

But he has just stated he doesnt want to moderate the lounge anymore...fair enough

Cue cat pictures lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Cat pictures?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> If he was leaving the site, then that would be sad
> 
> But he has just stated he doesnt want to moderate the lounge anymore...fair enough
> 
> Cue cat pictures lol


Did you read CK's starting post... that's sad


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey, the lounge is no piece of cake to mod


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Everyone, put on your thinking cap
and figure out how to keep CrocKeeper
as a Lounge Moderator!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont know about you guys....but I think this is one of bullsnakes greatest performances ever!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I dont know about you guys....but I think this is one of bullsnakes greatest performances ever!


do any of his other posts provide any competetion?

lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

CrocKeeper, I'm having relations with a monkey
on the first date.
We need your guidance!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

srry to hear that

bullsnake u missed one
View attachment 124901


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Fine Bullsnake, I will add some pictures.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Bullsnake....you sir have outdone yourself!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL that biggie guy was J-in the D clearly, the tub-o-vaso is sitting right behind me crap I mean him lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

So, you're going to stay?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

like hell I am, im in this bisznatch to stay


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

or maybe grosse gurke can do a little dance for him to stay.,


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

thePACK© said:


> or maybe grosse gurke can do a little dance for him to stay.,


LOL so who is the lucky one to get to make a little love?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

thePACK© said:


>


That is one o fthe funniest pics ever!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

acestro said:


>


That is one o fthe funniest pics ever!








[/quote]

are you ok?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

no.









I jus never seen one dem flyin doggs....


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

whats going on


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/has no idea what's going on

/waits for some random teen to ruin another good thread


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

/hears a swarm of fruitmcflys coming


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

acestro said:


> /has no idea what's going on
> 
> /waits for some random teen to ruin another good thread


whys it have to be a teen? Coming from the globel warming thread it looks like you ruined that one with ur bashing


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It looked a lot different before a lot of the chaff was deleted from that thread...


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> It looked a lot different before a lot of the chaff was deleted from that thread...


must have, i saw gg say he cleaned it out. All I saw was acestro saying he was a baby and all that other mumbo


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ANYHOW......



thebluyak said:


> /has no idea what's going on
> 
> /waits for some random teen to ruin another good thread


whys it have to be a teen? Coming from the globel warming thread it looks like you ruined that one with ur bashing
[/quote]

anyone else see the irony here?









Actually double irony considering teens are probably a big part of why CK isn't modding here.









Bullsnake, save the thread!!!!!

sings.... 'teenage wasteland.....'


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

I LIKE YOGURT!!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Holy crap I just read through the whole thread for the first time.






























hof?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

I see derailment in this thread's future.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

acestro said:


> /has no idea what's going on
> 
> /waits for some random teen to ruin another good thread


whys it have to be a teen? Coming from the globel warming thread it looks like you ruined that one with ur bashing
[/quote]

*anyone else see the irony here?*









Actually double irony considering teens are probably a big part of why CK isn't modding here.:laugh:

Bullsnake, save the thread!!!!!

sings.... 'teenage wasteland.....'
[/quote]

Yes. Yes I do.
















Someone go get bluyaks 360 for him.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

okay, I'll get BS back into it..

...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

CK


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I dont know about you guys....but I think this is one of bullsnakes greatest performances ever!












That bullsnake is soooo hot right now


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> It looked a lot different before a lot of the chaff was deleted from that thread...


sidenote, thanks for pointing that out. I dont like how the thread was editted. No one can see how mcfly ruined it (twice). I can actually understand yak-boy thinking I ruined my own thread.









anyhow...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I will say bullsnake that you sir have single handedly earned this thread the first full five star rating I have ever seen!

This site needs some serious house cleaning of certain elements...and the fact that will not be done is why I no longer have the desire to moderate in the lounge...Like the other mods here, we are not paid to do this but do it because we love the site and what it IS CAPABLE of being. I just can not afford to waste time attempting to straighten up an area when there is no drive from EVERYONE to do so.

Bottom line is it may be that everyone else is happy with status quo...and so I remove myself from the arena...and leave it to be dealt with as staff sees fit. Jewelz, and fattykins have my deepest respect.

It is without doubt hard for some to say where the proverbial line in the sand should be drawn, and I see it clearly.but this is not my site, nor is this the world of Riley..so I will leave it to be what you all make of it.

Bullsnake...you have made me laugh to the point of tears....and to those of you helping you make me smile!!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> I will say bullsnake that you sir have single handedly earned this thread the first full five star rating I have ever seen!
> 
> *This site needs some serious house cleaning of certain elements...and the fact that will not be done is why I no longer have the desire to moderate in the lounge*...Like the other mods here, we are not paid to do this but do it because we love the site and what it IS CAPABLE of being. I just can not afford to waste time attempting to straighten up an area when there is no drive from EVERYONE to do so.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the housecleaning just isn't going to happen.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> I will say bullsnake that you sir have single handedly earned this thread the first full five star rating I have ever seen!
> 
> *This site needs some serious house cleaning of certain elements...and the fact that will not be done is why I no longer have the desire to moderate in the lounge*...Like the other mods here, we are not paid to do this but do it because we love the site and what it IS CAPABLE of being. I just can not afford to waste time attempting to straighten up an area when there is no drive from EVERYONE to do so.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the housecleaning just isn't going to happen.








[/quote]

says the man with over 600 posts in one day..

j/k


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> That bullsnake is soooo hot right now


oh no he didnt..

you rule that is an awesome reply

[/quote]


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Gasoline fight!!!!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

oh my goodness..










is that blue steel or lategra?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Yeah, the housecleaning just isn't going to happen.


says the man with over 600 posts in one day..

j/k
[/quote]

zzzzzzzzzing!!! owch!

(I broke 700 btw..... )


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

back on track


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

we need to take this thread back in timeand put it back on track..










whos up first?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

OMG A RATTLESNAKE!!






Come back CK


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

CK help! My outdoor pond 
isn't going well!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

WE NEED YOU!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Need this thread to go back in time you say Nismo, no problem.

October 28, 1985 here we come!









Remember, don't let your past self see you or else they may be a rip in the space time condium.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------

